# GROM soldier killed in Ghazni, Afghanistan



## Mack PL (Jan 23, 2013)

During night raid in Ghazni province few GROM soldiers have been wounded in the firefight with Talibs. One of the GROM soldiers(cpt Krzysztof Woźniak) has been evacuated to Ghazni hospital, but unfortunatelly he died due to his serious wounds.

Cpt Woźniak was 36 years old, he was married and father of 3. He served in the army since 1996. It was his 4th tour in Afghanistan.

He is the first GROM soldier killed in action.

RIP

http://wiadomosci.onet.pl/kraj/w-afganistanie-zginal-zolnierz-grom-u,1,5402091,wiadomosc.html


----------



## Ravage (Jan 23, 2013)

Rest In  Peace Warrior.
Thank You fot Your service.


----------



## tova (Jan 23, 2013)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## RackMaster (Jan 23, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## dknob (Jan 23, 2013)

RIP Sir.

Much appreciation to our allies who join us in battle and sacrifice the same.


----------



## Robal2pl (Jan 23, 2013)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## Servimus (Jan 23, 2013)

RIP


----------



## Gypsy (Jan 23, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## SkrewzLoose (Jan 23, 2013)

RIP Sir.


----------



## CDG (Jan 23, 2013)

RIP.


----------



## HALO99 (Jan 23, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Frank S. (Jan 23, 2013)

Blue skies, Captain...


----------



## AKkeith (Jan 23, 2013)

Rest In Peace Brother


----------



## Mack PL (Jan 24, 2013)

farewell

http://zafganistanu.pl/?p=3644


----------



## TheSiatonist (Jan 24, 2013)

Rest easy.


----------



## Crusader74 (Jan 24, 2013)

Rest in Peace Sir.


----------



## ProPatria (Jan 24, 2013)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Nick710 (Jan 25, 2013)

RIP Warrior


----------



## Deadpool (Jan 27, 2013)

Fair winds and following Seas Warrior.

I may be mistaken, but I believe this is GROM's first combat related casualty in history.


----------



## Mack PL (Jan 28, 2013)

Deadpool said:
			
		

> I may be mistaken, but I believe this is GROM's first combat related casualty in history.


 
You're right, I mentioned it in my first post.


----------



## Mack PL (Jan 28, 2013)

He served in GROM since 2007. He was assault section(few people strong team) leader.


----------



## Joshua Smith (Jan 29, 2013)

Rest in peace, sir.


----------



## Spider6 (Jan 30, 2013)

Rest in Peace. God Bless


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Feb 1, 2013)

Rest In God's Peace, Warrior.


----------



## kriss316 (Feb 14, 2013)

I write something more about Krzysiek. He started service in 1996 in Higher Officer School of Mechanized Infantry in Wrocław. After promoted on 2Lt he was a  reconnaissance platoon lider in 1st Armor Brigade. In this time he served in KFOR mission, in Kosovo. In 2005 he started service in 10th Armor Cavalry Brigade. In this time he was deployed to ISAF mission in Afghanistan. In 2007 after selection he was assigned to GROM unit. After Special Warfare Course and Basic Course in 2008 he started service in combat structure of this unit, in Combat Team A, as a Combat Section second in command, and after he was a Combat Section leader (six man structure). During his duty in GROM he was three times in Afghanistan in V, IX and XII Task Force 49 rotation (spring-autumm 2008, spring-autumm 2010, and the last 7 monts rotation began in autumm 2012). Krzysiek was HAHO/HALO jump specialist. He was decorated the Army Cross. Posthumously he was promoted to major, and awarded the Commander's Cross Order of Military Cross (2nd class of this order). He left three sons and wife Iwona. I hope that I can post this picture. There is a bank account number where you can pay financial assistance for Krzysztof family. The financial aid provide a "Allies Foundation" which was founded by former GROM soldiers and supporting those who were injured or harmed in active duty, and famillies those who dead.


----------

